# Need to make bottle jack work again



## Walt K. in SW PA (May 13, 2002)

Can anyone help me out with this -what happened was my wife accidentally opened the release valve so far that it came out with the resulting flood of jack oil. Now after refilling and multiple bleedings it still won't hold a load, but will pump up. Are there any tricks or tips that will fix this?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Page 4 here http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/93000-93999/93438.pdf give info on bleeding bottle jacks.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

there could have been a small ball in the hole. many use what looks like a ball bearing for the valves and checks, if you look in the harbor freight manual it shows one in that location,

when ever I take a old ball bearing out of some thing I usually break it open and save the balls out of it, there have been many times over the years, I have gone looking in the box, and getting a ball for some use.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah,,,i agree,,,,probably lost the ball that acts as a combination globe valve/check valve....should be able to get a rebuild kit,,,if the jack is worth the price of the kit.


----------



## Walt K. in SW PA (May 13, 2002)

Aha! Didn't know there was a ball in there...that must be the problem. Thanks for the info-I'll see what I can rustle up.


----------



## Walt K. in SW PA (May 13, 2002)

Found a ball in the junk drawer and popped it in-the jack works great now. Many thanks!


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

and my wife said we would never use anything in my junk drawer......


----------



## Walt K. in SW PA (May 13, 2002)

ace admirer said:


> and my wife said we would never use anything in my junk drawer......


Same here, man! I made sure I pointed out to her that fact.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Walt K. in SW PA said:


> Same here, man! I made sure I pointed out to her that fact.


And you're still able to type?

Wow mine would have broke my fingers for pointing that out!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Walt K. in SW PA said:


> Can anyone help me out with this -what happened was *my wife accidentally opened the release valve* so far that it came out with the resulting flood of jack oil. Now after refilling and multiple bleedings it still won't hold a load, but will pump up. Are there any tricks or tips that will fix this?


**************************************
Are you sure that it was the _*WIFE*_ who accidentally opened the release valve??? :shrug:


----------



## Walt K. in SW PA (May 13, 2002)

copperkid3 said:


> **************************************
> Are you sure that it was the _*WIFE*_ who accidentally opened the release valve??? :shrug:


I was wondering how long it would take for someone to ask that!  Although I have pulled my share of bonehead moves, this time it was indeed my wife. Live and learn!


----------

